# I'm Pleased so Far



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

My new Tivo mini showed up today and setup was a breeze. I was somewhat surprised at how long it took to boot up and also to install a service update since it doesn't have a hard drive.

It found my Tivo 4 over MoCA with no problems and it seems to be pretty zippy. I look forward to getting rid of Charters $2.00 cable card and $5.99 outlet fee they started charging me for my Tivo 2 tuner Premiere.

I elected to not share a tuner so I can't comment on that aspect of the Mini since I never watch live TV in my bedroom.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

donnoh said:


> My new Tivo mini showed up today and setup was a breeze. I was somewhat surprised at how long it took to boot up and also to install a service update since it doesn't have a hard drive.
> 
> It found my Tivo 4 over MoCA with no problems and it seems to be pretty zippy. I look forward to getting rid of Charters $2.00 cable card and $5.99 outlet fee they started charging me for my Tivo 2 tuner Premiere.
> 
> I elected to not share a tuner so I can't comment on that aspect of the Mini since I never watch live TV in my bedroom.


That good so the 90 minute time out will not be a problem for you.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

lessd said:


> That good so the 90 minute time out will not be a problem for you.


With the exception of maybe a sports program.. what else would you watch for 90 min straight without pushing any buttons


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

compnurd said:


> With the exception of maybe a sports program.. what else would you watch for 90 min straight without pushing any buttons


Live TV put on as background noise, or Live TV that someone is simply watching. I know there have been complaints about the time out screen while watching Live TV already posted. You have to keep in mind that we're enthusiasts, and in the minority. Most people still watch Live TV.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

tatergator1 said:


> Live TV put on as background noise, or Live TV that someone is simply watching. I know there have been complaints about the time out screen while watching Live TV already posted. You have to keep in mind that we're enthusiasts, and in the minority. Most people still watch Live TV.


90% of the TV I watch is Live TV but a button is pressed always within 90minutes..


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

compnurd said:


> 90% of the TV I watch is Live TV but a button is pressed always within 90minutes..


What I'm not sure of is whether any IR remote button press will reset the timeout. For example, I'm constantly fiddling with the volume on my universal remote, which is a command for my audio receiver, not the Mini. But I would think the Mini should recognize that an IR command has been sent and reset the timout. I guess I haven't determined if "non-Tivo" commands reset the timeout.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

On a normal TiVo, the IR light blinks when you press TV buttons like volume or mute. I would guess the Mini acts the same way. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

Arcady said:


> On a normal TiVo, the IR light blinks when you press TV buttons like volume or mute. I would guess the Mini acts the same way. Can anyone confirm?


It blinks if you use the volume buttons on the Tivo peanut remote. It does not blink when I use the volume buttons on my universal remote. (Just tried both).

I won't actually use the peanut remote in this room because my receiver is behind a solid cabinet door (I'm using an MX-600 IR/RF remote). So I suspect I would have to do something else, like toggle the guide button, to reset the timer. Or just clear the "Are you there?" message when it comes up.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

tatergator1 said:


> Live TV put on as background noise, or Live TV that someone is simply watching. I know there have been complaints about the time out screen while watching Live TV already posted. You have to keep in mind that we're enthusiasts, and in the minority. Most people still watch Live TV.


The biggest problem would in the bedroom if you like to go to sleep with the TV on, the 90 minute time out would be a bummer. I think TiVo does this so your home network bandwidth is not reduced when TiVo thinks your not watching. Live TV on the Mini does eat up some of your home network bandwidth, especially if your not using Moca.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

I almost always watch my bedroom TV to fall asleep with. In the rare instances that I'm not, I'm using the 30 second skip so the 90 minute time out has never been an issue.

Edit: Another thing that I didn't note was that the 30 second skip works just fine with the Mini. I had to do the SPS30S command about three or four times before it worked, but it finally did. I really hate the 30 second scan and was glad they left in the skip.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

donnoh said:


> I almost always watch my bedroom TV to fall asleep with. In the rare instances that I'm not, I'm using the 30 second skip so the 90 minute time out has never been an issue.


So after you go to sleep the TV sound going off does not bother you or wake you up ? and your running the TV all night not being used.


----------



## donnoh (Mar 7, 2008)

lessd said:


> So after you go to sleep the TV sound going off does not bother you or wake you up ? and your running the TV all night not being used.


I almost always hit the TV sleep timer when I go to bed, usually for an hour. When I don't is when I get woken up, usually about the 2 am mark and that makes for a miserable nights sleep. Having the 90 minute timer is actually somewhat of a blessing for me.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

donnoh said:


> I almost always hit the TV sleep timer when I go to bed, usually for an hour. When I don't is when I get woken up, usually about the 2 am mark and that makes for a miserable nights sleep. Having the 90 minute timer is actually somewhat of a blessing for me.


For you if your are setting the TV sleep timer to 1 hour, the Mini sleep would be no problem, what about the person that sets their TV on for say 2 hours Problem!! A person cooking in the kitchen with the TV on for background, if more than 90 min went by they would have to go back to the TiVo remote.
Just saying....


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The only way TiVo could appease everyone is to have an option change the length of the timer. Since I doubt they would ever have an option to turn it off.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> The only way TiVo could appease everyone is to have an option change the length of the timer. Since I doubt they would ever have an option to turn it off.


Why not have the option to turn it off, the extra traffic is on the home network not the internet itself, and sure not a drain on any TiVo servers. If this system was IPTV from the main internet for Live TV then a sleep timer would be necessary or people would using a ton of bandwidth with IPTV running 24/7.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> Why not have the option to turn it off, the extra traffic is on the home network not the internet itself, and sure not a drain on any TiVo servers. If this system was IPTV from the main internet for Live TV then a sleep timer would be necessary or people would using a ton of bandwidth with IPTV running 24/7.


Because then people would start complaining that they aren't using one of their Minis but can't get a tuner for their second Mini. I think either way people would complain.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Because then people would start complaining that they aren't using one of their Minis but can't get a tuner for their second Mini. I think either way people would complain.


If you have a 2nd Mini and share one tuner, are you going wait 90 min to get the other Mini on live TV ? With two Minis you have to have the discipline to turn one off live TV when leaving the room, but with two Minis and many people in the house you may still have a problem when two people want to watch live TV using the Mini at the same time and you only allocated one tuner.
All I am saying is TiVo should give me the option of controlling the time out that best for my house and the way we use the Mini(s).


----------

